

Crowdsourcing the Search for Malaysia Flight 370 - zher
http://www.tomnod.com/nod/challenge/malaysiaairsar2014

======
belgianguy
Couldn't Google's Project Shield be a nice gesture here for sites that are
doing 'the good thing' when they're succumbing under the (positive) attention?
It's meant as a DDoS protection measure, but the actual outcome is pretty much
the same, namely that the original server can't handle the load and can only
offer spotty service or no service at all.

[https://projectshield.withgoogle.com/en/](https://projectshield.withgoogle.com/en/)

They've done other things after disaster struck, and it'd prove both their
kindness, prowess and the sturdyness of their infrastructure. Additionally,
the site in question would probably fare better, giving people more incentive
to participate and (hopfeully) deliver faster results than they're getting
now.

------
alexhawdon
Apologies is this is already made clear on the site -- struggling to load at
the moment.

Does anyone know if this dataset has already been pre-filtered by some
computer vision algorithm to weed out the uninteresting images? If not, is
there any way to get hold of the data directly so we can process it offline?

------
davidchua
Its not working for me. I think tomnod is unable to handle the load after
getting worldwide media attention.

[http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/missing-malaysia-airlines-flight-
mh...](http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/missing-malaysia-airlines-flight-
mh370-satellite-firm-digitalglobe-crowdsources-search-plane-1439716)

------
bruceb
Anyone got it to load? Seems not to be working.

